# Any Haters? Feel free to hate on me......



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

A good laugh.






The Playa Hater's Ball | Chappelle's Show | Comedy Central


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

lmaooooo i heard this one before....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Kat Williams is my favorite comedian. I actually have his voice as my caller tune... ask Marty... he called me once and said "whaat the F*** is that S***?! on your phone?"


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmfaooo I love Kat Williams and I have met Donnell Rawlings from the Dave Chappell show, hung out with him, smoked some killer ganja and got his number, when he came to Houston for a show he called and told me I had tickets at the window, so the roommate and I wnet, lol

Here is myself and Donnell Rawlings aka "Ashey Larry" - 








Here is my friend Rain and Donnel and myself sitting on the bed in the hotel room chillin - 









He is a really cool guy and funny as hell too.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Money Mike! 
"1130.....pimp in distress!" :rofl:
Friday After Next is one of my favorites.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

yes sir PMD, that would be him and the whole Friday trilogy I could watch a bajillion times


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> lmfaooo I love Kat Williams and I have met Donnell Rawlings from the Dave Chappell show, hung out with him, smoked some killer ganja and got his number, when he came to Houston for a show he called and told me I had tickets at the window, so the roommate and I wnet, lol
> 
> Here is myself and Donnell Rawlings aka "Ashey Larry" -
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Haha I opened this expecting some drama. cool flicks apbtmom! I'm reiich beyi**h! HONKHONK


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Is that Ashy Larry? He was supposed to be taking the trash out.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> yes sir PMD, that would be him and the whole Friday trilogy I could watch a bajillion times


I have all three on DVD my friend. I love Ice Cube's movies. Barber Shop is another classic I own. Funny stuff for sure! :rofl:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

BmoreTrue said:


> Haha I opened this expecting some drama. cool flicks apbtmom! I'm reiich beyi**h! HONKHONK


lol me to Bmore, but was quite happy to see Kat Williams and yeah Donnel Rawligns is cool and he said that while we were in NY it was funny as hell. I couldn't stop laughing, 



buzhunter said:


> Is that Ashy Larry? He was supposed to be taking the trash out.


yep that's Ashey Larry, funny funny guy and very down to earth. 



Proud Marine Dad said:


> I have all three on DVD my friend. I love Ice Cube's movies. Barber Shop is another classic I own. Funny stuff for sure! :rofl:


hahah I love Barber Shop. And next time ya come visit Austin, ya can bring those and we can have a drink and watch those movies, lmaooo. the b/f and I love those. Names on of the pups from Penny's litter Debo. lmaooo


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

apbtmom76 said:


> lmfaooo I love Kat Williams and I have met Donnell Rawlings from the Dave Chappell show, hung out with him, smoked some killer ganja and got his number, when he came to Houston for a show he called and told me I had tickets at the window, so the roommate and I wnet, lol
> 
> Here is myself and Donnell Rawlings aka "Ashey Larry" -
> 
> ...


lucky you!!!! i bet you were happy as hell!

gotta love katt! and if it werent for friday after next he wouldnt have his front teeth! did ne of you catch that in friday after next? he's missing a few up front. but katt is one of the funniest comedians i know of!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hell no they wont go said:


> lucky you!!!! i bet you were happy as hell!
> 
> gotta love katt! and if it werent for friday after next he wouldnt have his front teeth! did ne of you catch that in friday after next? he's missing a few up front. but katt is one of the funniest comedians i know of!


NOOOO i didn't notice that! That's a good trivia question!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

NEELA said:


> NOOOO i didn't notice that! That's a good trivia question!!!


lol yeah. check it out they are his top teeth it can be hard to catch tho with those big lips. its easier to see though when he is yelling. like in the scene where dade and craig caught those two crack head robbers in his store and katt comes out after them with a razor all p'd off and fired up.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> And next time ya come visit Austin, ya can bring those and we can have a drink and watch those movies, lmaooo. the b/f and I love those. Names on of the pups from Penny's litter Debo. lmaooo


Austin? Wow! That's the birthplace of the greatest guitarist who ever lived and my absolute favorite!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes PMD, Stevie Ray Vaughn, and yep they have a tribute to him every year downtown. You can go to Blues on the Green in Zilker and see it, I believe.

HNTWG - I did not notice that, I will have to watch it with my eyes more open and see what you are talking about, cause I know the scene, just never noticed he's missing teeth, lol

ANd I was happy, he really is a cool guy.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

And I hate on Katt? LOL I dig this dude got all his DVDs, Now what?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

whhhat??!?!?! You compained about the thing that plays on my phone while you're waiting for me to pick up!!! lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Damn G?F what time you showing up?

I'll be here!!!!

Don't leave me Hun!!!!


----------

